
GitLab GCP Migration Project - axiomdata316
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/migration
======
topstriker515
Does anyone know why they decided to migrate to GCP? I'm trying to find an
explanation in their project docs with no luck

~~~
ezarowny
It seems like Kubernetes+GKE is a big draw:
[https://venturebeat.com/2018/04/06/why-and-how-gitlab-
abando...](https://venturebeat.com/2018/04/06/why-and-how-gitlab-abandoned-
microsoft-azure-for-google-cloud/)

I'd be curious to hear if Microsoft buying GitHub had anything to do with it
as well.

~~~
andrewl-hn
The plan to move to Google Cloud was in motion for many months, way before
talks about a potential GitHub acquisition started.

They adopted Kubernetes relatively early, and as they progressed their
reliance on Azure-specific services went down. At that point move to another
cloud was a purely financial decision.

The move to k8s was not strictly a means to allow cloud migration. GitLab
sells their Enteprise product, and the Kubernetes-based deployment helps
customers with product trial and adoption. Cloud migration is a welcomed side-
effect of that initiative.

~~~
mooreds
> At that point move to another cloud was a purely financial decision.

And this is the promise of k8s for companies (and the peril of k8s for cloud
providers).

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I wonder if Gitlab is trying to make themselves more Google friendly in hope
of a Google acquisition?

In the news about the Microsoft GitHub acquisition,it was mentioned that
Google also tried to acquire Github. So Google is definitely interested in
buying an open source project host.

~~~
dpcx
Google was an early investor in Gitlab. I think if Google wanted to buy
Gitlab, it wouldn't take much.

~~~
mooreds
They are joined by Ashton Kutcher and Joe Montana.
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/gitlab-
com/investors...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/gitlab-
com/investors/investors_list)

What a world we live in!

------
elygre
I browsed the docs a bit, but can’t find a clear status or planned switchover
date.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

~~~
afraca
What I found was [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p3Brri44_SKyakViKB-
LGWCm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p3Brri44_SKyakViKB-
LGWCmCcwILW6z2A8a8eWFyFc/edit#heading=h.lernqa6y8ebk)

But those dates seem pretty much passed: (removed table from gdocs, couldn't
get formatting right now)

~~~
elygre
Yup, I found those, too. But, as you said, those dates are gone, so they can't
be up to date.

